# ice reports after the monsoon?



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

any tight water to be seen out there? 

i had my heart set on hitting it hard this weekend but it rained so much i thought i should start building an ark. almost surely shot for this weekend, or is it? this up and down weather will make it tricky. at least the terrible forecast has improved tremedously. but still has its ups and downs.... ahhhh winter in Ohio....


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Hardwater, looking outside as I type, Lake Rockwell is still frozen over......Mark


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The west side of Barberton Reservior was still ice this morning. I'd say your best bet for iffy ice would be Mogadore.


----------



## BigKev (Jun 16, 2008)

I love to ice fish as much as the next guy but remember.....its still fall guys. Winter doesn't start until the 20th. LOL. Patience.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm going the check out Mogadore Saturday AM... VERY doubtful if it'll be where I want it to be to get out, but I'll check...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nobody on the East end of Mogadore on Weds eventhough the ice was still there, but substantially degraded. I'll check it out today and post my findings.


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

Any fishable/safe ice for this weekend would be great. It looks like it should be cold enough the next couple of days to make some ice. Maybe by Sunday would be the best bet? It looks like early next week is going to be crap again


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

the only thing i dont like is sundays nights low. thats a definite weak point in the forecast. overall though id say it ok, were back on track after that forecasted 2 day hiccup.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I went to a small pond out by me today, the shore ice was destroyed, very thin very brittle.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Icebucketjohn just stopped by while making his rounds.He wanted me to let you guys know there is fishable ice on Mogadore east of Congress Lake Road.Said there were a couple fishermen out by the island and he was going to give it a shot in the morning and was hoping a couple OGF'rs would join him...........Mark


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

^^ thats good to hear!!


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I hope IBJ gives a report after he gets done tomarrow i am plannin on goin out saturday morning. if you get on before i get there Mark i am gonna stop by after work today for some bait and to have a looksy, see you then


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> Icebucketjohn just stopped by while making his rounds.He wanted me to let you guys know there is fishable ice on Mogadore east of Congress Lake Road.Said there were a couple fishermen out by the island and he was going to give it a shot in the morning and was hoping a couple OGF'rs would join him...........Mark


wow thats great news! thanks Mark....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I talked with my buddy Walt (OGF member "Prez") today about Mogadore. He said there was ice out there, but the edges were horrible.

Still going to check Saturday for myself. We'll see what happens.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

whats the address for the bait store at mogadore? would like to stop in this weekend..
lets all go to northern michigan they got ice.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Mrphish42 advised the ice at Mogadore was not safe by any means. Sorry guys, but I'm NOT GONNA DO STUPID and venture out there on Friday. As much as I'm yearning to get out, I know when to take wise council and heed accordingly. 

DO THE SAME. Thanks Jon Sr for letting me know of the ice conditions.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

icebucketjohn said:


> Mrphish42 advised mr the ice at Mogadore was not safe by any means. Sorry guys, I'm NOT GONNA DO STUPID and venture out there on Friday. As much as I'm yearning to get out, I know when to take wise council and heed accordingly.
> 
> DO THE SAME. _Thanks Jon Sr for letting me know of the ice conditions_.


Better luck next week


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

walked back to this pond back in the woods, tested the shoreline, broke it right away with my boot. 1/2" of ice. i thought to myself, great....back to square one. walked to this other area and it felt a little more solid. went to a third area and it held me. so i took a couple very slow, cautious steps out and eventually did the bounce check.  hmmm no noises.... so i walked back to shore grabbed my auger and walked back out.....drilled a hole, 3 1/2" of ice! pretty suprising. maybe have to go somewhere tomorrow after all.

be safe guys, watch the shorelines. im sure theyre bad all over from the rain and ground giving up heat.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

has anyone been out by skeeter yet to see what it looks like? o what the address of the bait store at mogadore or at least the name? -fish master-


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

hardwater... glad to see someone has some decent ice... i expect some good pictures !!!! you have to calm me down a little bit!!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

fish master said:


> o what the address of the bait store at mogadore or at least the name? -fish master-


Mogadore Bait & Tackle
780 Randolph Rd
330-628-9872


----------



## WallyJigR (Apr 29, 2004)

mosquito south end was open yesterday morning didnt drive all away around the lake ut im sure there is still ice up north im gonna go check it out sometime today


----------



## WallyJigR (Apr 29, 2004)

mosquito, south end covered with ice no snow except in the bays and a little around shoreline. north end covered with ice snow is covering the ice. did not check thickness anywhere


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

skeeter is probably just a skim of ice.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

(Sigh)..... An gentle Sunday afternoon rain......

*DON'T YA JUST LOVE IT!!!*

*ARGHHHHH!*


----------



## WallyJigR (Apr 29, 2004)

mosquito is still covered with ice, alot of water laying on top


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

The forecast is looking good again starting next weekend.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

fishing_marshall said:


> The forecast is looking good again starting next weekend.


skeeter has about 3 to 4'' on it i was out today but if you go watch out some thin spots out there the wind was blowin hard felt like -8 out there at the north end of the lake.


----------

